# How long does Restore Complete System take on Sony Vaio?



## Ianbatten123 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I had so much crap cluttered on my Sony Vaio FGW, I thought I'd do a complete system restore after I backed all my files up.

So I hit f10 on startup and chose restore complete system.

However it has been stuck at 95% for nearly 2 hours now. There are no error messages or anything, but it just won't go past 95.

Is this normal? Should I wait a couple more hours, or restart the lappy and try again?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

If the hard drive activity light isn't even lighting up, then your computer has definitely frozen. You will have no choice but to force the computer off.

Start it up again, and see how things go.


----------



## Ianbatten123 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's what I figured. Rebooted and tried again, and exactly the same thing happened.

After about 30 secs on 95% the hd activity light just stopped flashing, but I could still move the cursor. The light that shows the charger is plugged in goes out to.

Not to sure what to do if it just keeps cutting out at 95%?

Thanks again.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you have any other devices plugged into the USB? That can sometimes interfere with the install. I'm thinking..... unplug that USB external drive that you use as a backup. And ANYTHING else USB.


----------

